# What is your favorite duck to eat?



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

In this order for me

1. Teal
2. Gads
3. Mallards
4. Wigeon


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Wood ducks
Teal
Canvasbacks
Mallards


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

They all taste the same. I've proved it time and time again. I love eating duck. Infact having grilled goose breast tonight. Very excited.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Teal 
Mallards
Gads
Widgeon


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Woodies!!!!!!

Gadwall? uke: Am I missing something? I always pass on them.

Surprised nobody has mentioned pintail.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Colt said:


> Woodies!!!!!!
> 
> Gadwall? uke: Am I missing something? I always pass on them.
> 
> Surprised nobody has mentioned pintail.


keep on passing on the gray ducks...you won't like 'em anyway!

for me it's

mallard/pintail
canvasback
woodies/teal
gads/bluebill/ringbill/redhead


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I like to eat hen mallards the best. 

Now before you go getting all riled up, please know I'm *just kidding*. I'm not advocating killing hens. I realize it's a hot topic in forums and that people get riled up about it. I just thought it would be funny to list because it can be such a hot-button issue. But then I figured if I didn't follow up with an explanation, the thread would take a nasty turn and that's not my intent. So no, I don't really like them best.

Seriously, though, I like to eat any waterfowl (or venison, or upland birds, or whatever). We eat so much wild game in my house, that when we had chicken the other night for supper, my four year old wanted to know who shot it! :lol:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

teal (grilled so tender!)
woodies (whole roasted in oven..delicious!)
everything else (crockpot with honey, apples, potatoes, etc. yum!) :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Spoon BillS


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jmnhunter said:


> teal (grilled so tender!)
> woodies (whole roasted in oven..delicious!)
> *everything else (crockpot with honey, apples, potatoes, etc. yum!)* :beer:


We tried that reciepe last year. Can't say I was impressed at all.

Breaded duck strips in shore lunch and fried. Then put in a sandwhich. Those were awesome!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Mallards/Blacks/Woodies/Teal I like grilled either with a wrap of bacon or as part of a kabob

Divers either as shredded bbq duck sandwiches or baked in an orange sauce.

Ducks and geese also make great stir fry and I'm gonna have to try the fried duck strips this year. Ducks are great eating but I still prefer geese a little.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The next one :lol:


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone grind your breasts into hamburger? We've done that for several years.....very lean for burgers, chili, spaghetti, etc..... :wink:


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Mallard breast stuffed with jalapeno and pepper cheese, wrapped in bacon......MMMMMmmmmmmm. 

I also have a killer Thai recipe if anyone's interested....works great with duck, goose, or venison.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Give me a teal, woodduck or a mallard and I'm a happy man... In that order.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Woodies and teal first, no doubt about it. Then midsized ducks like gadwalls, spoonies, and widgeon, then divers, and then the larger ducks like mallards and pintails. However, my favorite duck of all..... is the one I see just over the bead on my shotgun. :beer: Whatever the duck, I will never feel I need to uke: after I cook and eat it. They are all good.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

We just cleared the freezer of the last few plucked mallards from last year following this recipe






A+


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Wood Duck
Teal
Mallard


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

Woodduck
Teal
Canvasback


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

LockedWings said:


> Mallard breast stuffed with jalapeno and pepper cheese, wrapped in bacon......MMMMMmmmmmmm.
> 
> I also have a killer Thai recipe if anyone's interested....works great with duck, goose, or venison.


Please pm me the thai recipe... yum...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

To me all ducks taste the same. Mallards, teal, spoonbills, ringnecks and bluebills. Duck meat is duck meat is duck meat is duck meat.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Teal and wood ducks are tops in my book.

But I will say the most under-rated duck is a wild rice fattened ringbill. Most people consider them trash and I'd put them towards the top. They are much better than any canvasback I've had, which most guys rank highly.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Woodies
Teal

Then it drops off some

Widgeon
Mallard
Gaddy

Then it drops off some more

Divers


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

blhunter,
I totally disagree. Cans ,teal, mallards are clearly better in my opinion.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

canvasback!

they were market hunted for nothing you know.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

bluebird said:


> Spoon BillS


So, how about the ringnecks and buffleheads?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

picked corn feed mallards, marinate injected and deep fried


----------



## Locked_N_Loaded (Jan 27, 2009)

Teal and woodies here!

Big fat corn field Mallards are always good aswell!!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

When prepared properly they are all good...

I get a kick out of guys who will go on long & loud how bad to eat, say shovelers are, then will eat my wife's Teriyaki Duck till they can't move, never knowing it's was mostly Shovelers...


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> We just cleared the freezer of the last few plucked mallards from last year following this recipe
> 
> A+


That looks delicious....I'm gonna have to try it this fall. What did you season yours with?


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

eurasion teal.
tufted
widgeon
mallard
pintail


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

shiawassee_kid said:


> canvasback!
> 
> they were market hunted for nothing you know.


+1

With early season YOUNG teal a close second.

I still think juvie snows are the bees knees when it comes to table fare for fowl.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Teal and Mallard are my top two.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't have a great taste for ducks. But a friend's wife made a roosted mallard stuffed with apple stuffing and apple sauce that was great.

Has anybody ever tried any kind of salt water ducks?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Teal are probably my favorite.

Pinnies, mallards, gaddies.. Stick em all in the same marinade together and there's no way I'm telling you which one is which.

As far as geese are concerned, 1. specks 2. snows (juvie rossies mmm) 3. canucks.

Had some sandhills for the first time last year, I'll take them over any other fowl. Damn their good!


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with bareback juvy snows are definitely up there .

I dont mind a ducky flavor however, ive found that a salt and peppered breast on the grill is just as good as most recipes.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Mallards that eat barley.
Goes good with beer!


----------



## mhadda1 (Jul 3, 2008)

have any of you eaten a canvasback, honestly...they are by far the most tender duck of any species...not to mention their flavor will overcome any teal or woodie (as long as their diet cooperates)...i love black duck and mallard too but a can, with that super dark red/purple breast meat, gets me goin everytime


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

1 Pintail
2 Mallard
3 Teal 
Canvasback can be excellent but like mhadda1 stated their diet makes all the difference . 
The best eating and most tender of waterfowl is juvie Ross, Wilson snipe are pretty good eating also.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Seriously they all taste the same to me. Hard to tell a difference when everything is marinated or bacon wrapped.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

PJ said:


> Seriously they all taste the same to me. Hard to tell a difference when everything is marinated or bacon wrapped.


The difference is some ducks such as mallard, teal, pintail, wood don't need to be marinated and wrapped in bacon.


----------

